# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  دراسة جدوى لإنشاء مخبز ومعجنات

## cute mother

السلام عليكم 

عزيزات ممكن اتساعدوني با افكاركم وخبراتكم ..

افكر ب مشروع مخبر و معجنات 

ف اذا عندكم اي دراسة جدوى لإنشاء مخبز و مجنات 

افيدوني الله يو فقكم ان شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## غموض

ان شاء الله البنات يسااااعدونج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

هلا الغالية

فكرة المخبر حلووة بس اكيد مكلفة وااايد

تحتاجين من 450 إلى 600 الف درهم

و هذه بعض المعلموومات :

1- المساحة المناسبة لإقامة المشروع (الموقع + تكلفة الاستئجار)
2- الديكور الداخلي والتجهيزات الأمامية لاستقبال المتعاملين ولتقديم الخدمة.
3- نظرة عامة عن نوعية الأفران والطباخات والثلاجات وطاولات إعداد المخبوزات
4-متوسط عدد الموظفين والعمال للموقع الواحد


و تقدرين الغالية تزورين بعض المخابز الموجودة عندنا فإذا كنتي في دبي أو الشارقة 

خبز الريف اللبناني في دبي والشارقة، مخبز السندباد، مخابز الأمير ~

اسمحيلي الغالية يمكن ما قدرت أفيدج اكثر

----------


## cute mother

اشكركم على تفاعلكم الجميل

----------


## مروهاج

والله امس كنت فى مبز وفكرت افتح خخخ بس وين راس المال

----------


## cute mother

موجود راس المال 
بس الدراسه اللي ادورها

----------


## cute mother

لرفع لرفع

----------


## cute mother

لرفع لرفع

----------


## ماما امولة

اهم شيء اختي الموقع 
يعني تختاري منطقة مكتظة وبنفس الوقت ما فيها مخابز قريبة
موفقة غناتي

----------


## cute mother

مشكوووره الغاليه 

بس بغيت اعرف شو الاشياء المطلوبه للمشروع

----------


## *ام حمودي*

للرفع

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

لللللرفع ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بدايهـ ابدي في مطبـخج .. 

عندج اجهـزه يبيعونهـا فالمنتدى سهلهـ وايـد وبسيطهـ من غير خبرتج انتي في طرق بدائيهـ 

يعنـي الي بتحتاجينهـ .. 

[ اممـ الزعتر وسوالفهـ .. الجبن وسوالفهـ .. مكونات العجينهـ .. أدوات العجينهـ .. الصحون الي بتصـفين فيهم العجينهـ بطريقهـ حلوهـ .. من غير الشفاف والشرايط للتزيـن ] ^^ 

وبعـدين جوفـي كيف بتكون معجناتج وكيف ردود الناس .. شو الي بيحتاج لتطوير .. طوري وخلـصي ويمعـي ذاك راس المال الزيـن وابدي اشتريلج مكان صغيروني او تبنين غرفة حلوة فالبيت واتجهزينـا للمشروع بس .. 

وان شاء الله اكون افدج .. 

موفقهـ حبيبتـي

----------


## cute mother

al3yo0on 2009 
مشكوره على المرور الجميل 

بس ما افكر ابدأ من البيت 

لان الحمدالله راس المال موجود =)

----------


## cherry1

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## cute mother

ameeeeen

----------


## الماركه شما

للرفع

----------


## cute mother

ساعدووني بليز

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

والله ما عندي فكره 
بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## ام محمدي

هلا حبيبتي 

انا عندي تقريبا نفس الفكره بس انا حابه ابدا كيك وجاتوهات بس انا مو من الامارات حسب ما بحثت

بتحتاجي
فرن غاز او كهرباء بس الغاز افضل حسب ما قرات
تحتاجي ثلاجات تحطين الكيك فيها 
كابينات العرض اذا بتسوي خبز وفطاير 
العجانه الميكسر عشان العجن بالنسبه للكيك

وطبعا اهم شي الموقع والطباخ الجيد 

ايش رايك تشاركيني ونفتح بس طبعا مو في الامارت 

هييييه هيييييييييييييييييه 

واتمنى اني قدرت اساعدك ولو بشي بسيط

----------


## بثـينه

ما عندي خلفيه عن المخابز لكن حبيت أقولج انه بايدج انتي تسوين دراسه جدوى لمشروعج ..
حددي شو اللي تبينه من الصفر وشو تحتاجين وشو التكاليف و شو الاجراءات اللي محتاجها المخبز ..
وعقب سوي لج جدول احصائي للربح و طرق الدعايه والاعلان ..
و على أساسه احسبي التكاليف ...

و الله يوفقج عزيزتي ...

----------


## uae13122



----------


## cute mother

مشكورات عزيزات على المرور الجميل 

و ام محمدي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

انا ما عندي مانع بس حابه المشروع يكون في بلادي =) 

واشرفي لوووول ابا احس بالانجاز

----------


## سيدة الوروود

حبيبتي.. سويت لج بحث في قوقل بس ما حصلت شي مفيد  :Frown: 

السموحه

----------


## &هجير&

الله يوفقج في مشروعج والله حلوه الفكره

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

فكرة روووعة يالغالية بس نصيحة يالغالية عشان تلاقين أقبال ...

سوي خبز و صمون مثلا على الطريقة الألمانية والبرياطانية والفرنسية والله يالغالية بتلاقين اقبال من قبل الأجانب وأيضا من قبل العرب...

هالفكرة كانت فكرة أخوي يبا يسوي مخبز على الطريقة الألمانية ....

بس أهم شي النظافة يا أختي ... وبعدين لازم تششوفين دراسة جدوى ممتازة والله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## cute mother

مشكورين على التفاعل الجميل 


شجعتوني على المشروع

----------


## ريح المسك

بالتوفيق .. واذا لقيتي حد يسوي لتج الدراسه انا محتاجتنها بعد

----------


## جـورية العين

الله يوفقج الغاليه ماعندي خلفيه ابد والا كنت ساعدتج

----------


## um buti

هلا أختي موفقة هى شاء الله
بس حبيت اسالج من وين أختي ؟
عشان انا عندي نفس الفكره ........ ممكن في مجال نتعاون....
لو ماعندج مانع .... نتواصل ع الخاص
أختج وبنت البلاد 
من دبي

----------


## البرفسورة

موفقة الغاليه

----------

